

Show HN: AccountDock – Billing history for your Stripe app - onassar
https://accountdock.com/

======
dchuk
I wish that Stripe would just acquire a few of these really great ideas for
extensions to their core platform so that these features were rolled into
Stripe itself. Stripe makes it so easy to drop in some code and have secure
payment pages on your site, why don't they make it so easy to drop in some
code and have secure payment history for your users on your site?

~~~
WA
I have a SaaS that processes about 20 payments per day. 6 via wire transfer, 2
via Stripe, rest via PayPal. Even if Stripe had any of these "extensions",
they'd be unusable for me, because they'd also mean inconsistent behavior
between the three payment providers I offer.

So, I'm glad that Stripe just handles payments and does it well and the rest,
I wouldn't even use it.

But then again, the receipt I send is a "text/plain" email send via mail();

Nobody ever complained so far. B2C.

------
aakilfernandes
I integrated account dock into karmalytics yesterday and the process couldn't
of been simpler. Billing history is one of those things I know I should do,
but never made the time to get around to it - so accountdock was great for me.

------
onassar
Developer here: We built AccountDock because we realized how hard it was to
get Stripe billing history right.

So many edge cases that we wanted to make sure were accounted for. Excited
about what's next!

~~~
romansanchez
Is the demo down? Looks very useful by the way.

~~~
onassar
Working for us! Here's what we see when we click the "Try the demo" button:
[https://i.imgur.com/ZUi3sib.png](https://i.imgur.com/ZUi3sib.png)

------
rajacombinator
Looks great. I don't even use Stripe but if I did I would be interested.
Surprised these features are not built into Stripe.

~~~
onassar
Great to hear rajacombinator!

------
Vaismania
Congrats, cant wait to integrate this into Soxy!

~~~
lucaspiller
I just subscribed because you don't charge ridiculous rates for international
shipping (i.e. GitHub charging $17 for a $25 t-shirt). How can you offer it
for free?

------
TheMakeA
Looks nice! Found a typo:

    
    
      Refund receipts are of course avaiable

~~~
onassar
Awesome thanks TheMakeA! Just fixed that!

